# The shrimp are the best part of the tank thread...



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

who's with me? freshwater shrimp? yes please. RCS, amanos, CRS, tigers, OEBTS, BKKs, etc. Post em up. to start us off i'll post some crappy pictures, i have better ones but they are on my camera and i'm too lazy (trashed) to transfer them and everything right now. will get them later.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Crs babies


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Juvie CRS, CBS, and RCS ^^
Sorry for the horrible iPhone pic but I haven't taken any new ones of the shrimpy yet ^^


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

This is my pic:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Are those eggs blue!?



arktixan;1423075
[IMG said:


> http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt266/Drilette/DSC_2804.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Are those eggs blue!?


They seem to be that way... 
a Greenish/Blue Colour... 
Seems they start that way...
they eventually turn into a green/yellow colour as she progress'


----------



## tikiman (Apr 19, 2011)

My Cherry and at the back my Giant African Filter Shrimp.



















And Mr Amano the Pellet Stealer :icon_evil










Sorry for the bad quality X_X


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

tikiman said:


> My Cherry and at the back my Giant African Filter Shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your cherries look more like PFRs. All the better!


----------



## tikiman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry I'm new to the hobby what is PFR?


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

painted fire red


----------



## tikiman (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah i see now thanks. I have cherries as well but they hide a lot.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Can I crash your cold water party?


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

aelysa said:


> Can I crash your cold water party?


Haha nice :icon_smil


----------



## tikiman (Apr 19, 2011)

Love this thread lots of awesome pictures.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

MOAR!








































I just realized that photobucket yellows the hell out of my pictures. that rcs is so red in person. almost like a Fire red.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Are those bacterballs?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

View attachment 31954


View attachment 31955


View attachment 31956


View attachment 31957


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a few


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are some sexaaaayyyy CBS Scipio


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

*My First Mom...*


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

what lens is that buff daddy?


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Those are some sexaaaayyyy CBS Scipio


Thanks :icon_smil


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

10galfornow said:


> what lens is that buff daddy?


The stock one on an old Kodak Z712 IS... I want a Nikon P500 for Christmas, but the last statement Mrs. Clause (or Ms. Grinch) has said to me was, "What for... shrimp pictures?"

My First Mom has dropped a bunch of her eggs:


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I love shrimps. I dont have any good photos of mine yet. But also I had a dream about my shrimp last night lol.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Not bad ha......pic from my cell phone


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll Play:

CRS Swarm by rickztahone, on Flickr

CRS Momma by rickztahone, on Flickr
second time this mommas been berried. Actually, most of those little ones are hers i believe, i could be wrong though.

Little CRS by rickztahone, on Flickr

YCS by rickztahone, on Flickr

BOET by rickztahone, on Flickr

BOET 4 by rickztahone, on Flickr
A rare shot with 4 out of my 6 BOET's


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice SS Liam. No Entries as far as the eye can see


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

moar shrimps! i can't get enough of them!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

What can I say, I love my double hino no entrys. Good news is, they breed 80% double hino no entry as well


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Sexy black legs, she's a little pale right now because she just got done offloading a bunch of munchkins, but after her next molt she'll be back to solid :>


----------



## amberskye (Apr 22, 2011)

what a fantastic thread and beautiful photos!! ^5 lol @ sexy black legs!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

What can I say? I'm a sucker for the fully colored legs on crystal shrimp


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous shots sir.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

@rickztahone What are those incredibly awesome black shrimp?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are Rick's sexy Black Tiger Orange Eyes.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

feeding frenzy! A few of the pics from my journal update yesterday. 

















Pretty sure I counted 5 berried crs in my tank, there is 3 in the last picture. They are finally getting berried!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

berried rili


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Nice rili, Cant wait to see my new ones in a few weeks :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

mordalphus said:


> Sexy black legs, she's a little pale right now because she just got done offloading a bunch of munchkins, but after her next molt she'll be back to solid :>


Stop teasing me and sell me some of those munchkins. :biggrin:


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is a camera phone picture of my ss crs, more pictures of other shrimp by the end of the week.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

nice crs!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shrimps guys. 

I'd post some but you folks already seen all my photos.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

i feel as though this belongs here. It's my shrimp tank. My only tank.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ2gQCSG2jc

but i got a mini m coming, which i plan to put crs in.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> Nice shrimps guys.
> 
> I'd post some but you folks already seen all my photos.


No one gets tired of your pics Nick!


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's mine... curious guys after I dropped a marimo ball.


IMG_20110626_192650.jpg by reybie, on Flickr


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Nice shrimps guys.
> 
> I'd post some but you folks already seen all my photos.



Dude, quit messing around...and post some pictures....:biggrin:...if you want I'll come over and take a couple for you on my blackberry...but I'll cost you cause my blackberry skills are legendary...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rickztahone said:


> No one gets tired of your pics Nick!


As long as you keep asking, they'll keep coming roud:



shrimpnmoss said:


> Dude, quit messing around...and post some pictures....:biggrin:...if you want I'll come over and take a couple for you on my blackberry...but I'll cost you cause my blackberry skills are legendary...


Blackberry aint gont nothin on my iPhone! :icon_lol:

Here's one...


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> As long as you keep asking, they'll keep coming roud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's on an iPhone!? What!? I dont even...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

10galfornow said:


> That's on an iPhone!? What!? I dont even...


lol What do you think? 

I'm just messin with Howard :biggrin:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I know this is a shrimp thread...but I'm jealous how clean your Erios look....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I know this is a shrimp thread...but I'm jealous how clean your Erios look....


Why not create a sister thread all about Erios!!! :angel:  I'm sure there are plenty of folks out there with bad ass Erios. Damn that's a great idea! 

haha sorry lets keep this thread strictly shrimp! My bad. :biggrin:


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have erios :-(. I have knock off blyxa  lol


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

Baby!


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hording the bubbles after my riccia started pearling hardcore:









berried!









Camera shy shrimp! Another berried though!


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

here are some more
































Liam should know what food the crs are fighting over. lol


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, i know what that is :>


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

So lets keep this thread going. 
I woke up to this and another cbs berried and equally as large as this crs


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

emm...that's a lotta eggs...


----------



## jiang604 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Heres a few.










































































And 1 of my 4 dwarf frogs.


----------



## Ouagadougou (Jul 9, 2011)

Mountain shrimp
Green shrimp
some snowball including 1 pregnant
and a rili, pregnant as well, that is hiding next to the snowball pregnant!


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are some CRS i just got in.. I put them in about 1 minute before i started taking pictures.. Guess my camera is ok at taking decent pictures after all..


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Ok these pics are not mine but they are representations of my 2 new projects  
Right now the lights on these tanks are crap until I upgrade them so any of my pics come out the same lol. 
AND THESE BAD BOYS ARE MY NEW ORANGE SAKURA!
















I'm really hoping these 2 take off and breed their little hearts out!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

mmm....nice  that blue rili looks CrAzY! ;[email protected]


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Can't wait till mine are full grown and colored up


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a shot of some CRS and Rilis chowing down on invertebites with some piggie ramshorns. Notice the eggs forming in the saddle of one of the rilis:


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Shrimps are by far my favorite part of the freshwater hobby. I have been a cichlid fan for years, and the only downside to shrimps is that I cannot keep them with my cichlids. Which, really, is not a downside; it just lets me rationalize getting more aquariums.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

My berried amano... one can hope that baby shrimp will ensure, right?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your Amano babies will need salt water.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, I'm aware.

I will probably do nothing, since I don't really have the equipment to set up another tank with salt water. I guess the fish will get a snack.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

I spy...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> Here's a shot of some CRS and Rilis chowing down on invertebites with some piggie ramshorns. Notice the eggs forming in the saddle of one of the rilis:


Gorgeous shot, excellent capture on the berried Rili


----------



## slash3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really want some of those black tiger shrimp!!! looked on e-bay £49.00 for 2! just cant afford that  they are gorgeous


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

since this is a shrimp thread and im still a newbie
i noticed that most pictures with multiple shrimp in them
are of the same species,type
Is it possible to put 3-4 types in the same tank
new 50 gallon started
thanks
ps.
gorgeous pics


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

gonzo.njexit9 said:


> since this is a shrimp thread and im still a newbie
> i noticed that most pictures with multiple shrimp in them
> are of the same species,type
> Is it possible to put 3-4 types in the same tank
> ...



Its best if they are different species of shrimp. Most of the fancy shrimp we see are the results of genetic mutations that have been bred over and over. Mixing them with related shrimp usually results in that mutation going away and they result to their wild colors and patterns, and most of these things are plain brown shrimp.

Example, cherry shrimp, yellow shrimp, rili shrimp, green shrimp, blue pearl shrimp are all part of the neocardina family, and will interbreed and produce plain brown babies for the most part.

Tigers, crystals, king kongs, pandas, are all cardina's and will result in the same thing.

Blue bee shrimp are paracardina and won't interbreed with the above 2, so you could keep blue bee shrimp, crystal red shrimp and yellow shrimp together and not have them interbreed.

There is a shrimp-interbreeding compatibility matrix out there that shows what will breed with what.

Best bet though, start off with red cherry shrimp. They are very hardy and can live in a variety of water parameters and breed like crazy. If you can keep them alive and like the shrimp, then you can get into the different breeds as they are more expensive and harder to keep. I wouldn't recommend starting out with crystals that can range 5-10$ a piece only to kill them all off and loose $50 in shrimp. Been there, done that. lol.


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 21, 2011)

ty for the post
once i get everything running i'll look into it more
need plants first-lol


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

You could keep these one type of shrimp from each of the following 4 categories all in a tank without worrying about interbreeding:

Cherries/yellows/blues/rilis/oranges/sakuras/fire reds (neos)
CBS&CRS/Tigers (caridinas)
Blue bee shrimp (Paracaridina)
Caridina Babaulti (Indian Caridina)

Just keep them in about 6.5ish ph, low kH and ~5 gH and they'd be fine... temp 70


----------



## calvert (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

It's true....the shrimp are the best part. So entertaining to watch. I like my FRCS more than my fish and I haven't even put them in the tank yet.  I can't wait to see how they'll react to a whole tank full of HC to pick around at. I feel bad for keeping them in temporary housing.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

here are some pics of a few of my shrimps =)
these were taking with a regular point and shoot camera with a magnifying glass in front of the lens


----------



## Jammie (Feb 1, 2011)

Some really nice pics . I really wish i got a pic of my biggest amano facing off a 5in angel.


----------

